# Tennis elbow, oar rights, and other thoughts.



## Kayakguy (Feb 19, 2015)

You should check out the Customer testimonials on the Gilman Grips website To see what others have to say that have similar issues. Affiliated Sawyer and Gilman Grips


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

I had a case of nearly debilitating tendonitis in my right forearm, I found a PT/Chiro that used the Graston Technique, ten visits that incorporated ultrasound and one session of acupuncture (I have no idea of how that procedure impacted my healing but I guess it couldn't hurt) and I was completely healed with no relapse about ten years later. The technique espouses many of the principles of those in the video. I was able to get back to some of the arduous work I was doing before, but dang man, roofing has a finite lifespan, get out of that trade! Fix the issue and you'll be good on the oars again regardless of what grips/locks you use.


----------



## jabbers1921 (Jun 28, 2019)

I don't know much about tennis elbow.... but don't cut your oar rights! I also have oar rights and also learned I prefer to feather. I just put them on the oars backwards so the blunt end works like an oar stop, without damaging the right itself.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

jabbers1921 said:


> I don't know much about tennis elbow.... but don't cut your oar rights! I also have oar rights and also learned I prefer to feather. I just put them on the oars backwards so the blunt end works like an oar stop, without damaging the right itself.


I like chopping the oar right so the tenon is about half as long. i can row unfeathered with that tenon against the bottom of the lock. Another rower can jump on the sticks, spin the handles 180° and use the oar rights.

But if one has tendinitis, you're probably gripping the handles too hard. Go for larger diameter handles (foam, tape, or Gilman grips), make sure the handles aren't slick/varnished, or use the oar rights/posi locks. I found that my original wood oar handles were too slick and small when I stopped using oar rights, so had to build them up in diameter and left them bare wood for better grip.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

And thank you thank you @jerseyjeff for posting that informative video.
Got some tennis elbow (chore related, not rowing related) and need to get it taken care of before it negatively impacts my boating season!!!


----------



## royal (May 6, 2016)

I've also had very good pain relief from using a compression strap on my fore arm just in front of the elbow.


----------



## sonofdad (Jul 21, 2015)

jerseyjeff said:


> I am currently using the Tyler twist
> For PT and that is helping. I am wondering if ditching the oar rights, maybe getting the indexed cataract grips or gilman grips, or just switching over to wood oars will decrease my pain.


elbow tendonitis sucks. bad.
i've had it in both elbows over the years - thankfully not at the same time. 
the "tyler twist" technique explained in this video worked for me. you can find more info on the technique here.
no experience with gilman grips or oar rights. i do use indexed cataract oars, but not sure that made any difference. my pain seemed to be exacerbated more by general rigging chores than anything else boat-related.
keep at it with the PT ... it'll improve over time!


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

DoStep said:


> I had a case of nearly debilitating tendonitis in my right forearm, I found a PT/Chiro that used the Graston Technique, ten visits that incorporated ultrasound and one session of acupuncture (I have no idea of how that procedure impacted my healing but I guess it couldn't hurt) and I was completely healed with no relapse about ten years later. The technique espouses many of the principles of those in the video. I was able to get back to some of the arduous work I was doing before, but dang man, roofing has a finite lifespan, get out of that trade! Fix the issue and you'll be good on the oars again regardless of what grips/locks you use.


Ultra sound and acupuncture are terrific adjuncts to PT, as well as the compression strap
Interesting mention about gripping the handles too hard...question for the therapist about addressing this and stretches towards the positive?
And unfortunately, roofing, milling, rowing are the repetitive motions that counter recoup and recovery....if at all possible, longer times for rest between these activities?
Best of luck on your recovery


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

I also had bad "tennis elbow" (epicondylitis) in both elbows from work. Definitely sux.
I got several cortizone shots which would work for a while, but it would always come back. They can only give you so many cortizone shots because it ultimately tears down the tissue and makes the situation worse.
So I tried PRP (Platelet Rich Plasma) which is when they draw some vials of your blood, spin it down to separate the plasma, and inject that back in around your sore tendon.
It has worked for me. Both elbows feel great, and it hasn't come back.

Platelet-Rich Plasma (PRP) Injection: How It Works | HSS


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

2tomcat2 said:


> Interesting mention about gripping the handles too hard...question for the therapist about addressing this and stretches towards the positive?


Over-gripping your paddles isn't exactly the same ailment as tendinitis, but is similar. If over-gripping causes you problems, the cure is similar--stop aggravating those tendons...either a non-feathering solution or a better grip so you don't have to grasp so tightly to feather.


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

Same problem here. I went on Prednisone for a while which cured it, but as soon as I went off it, it came right back. 

What ended up helping a ton was moving my oarlocks outboard, to get more leverage on the blades, taking stress off my tendons.

Having one or two whiskeys as soon as you get to camp helps too, and so does icing it down really good for 30 to 45 mins.



jerseyjeff said:


> After a lifetime of never playing tennis, I have been getting tennis elbow, and it sucks. I have full range of motion, and strength but tap on the outside of my left elbow, and I will go through the roof. It will flare up after a day of repeated use (a day of roofing, a day of milling with a 75 cc saw, a day of bucking wood with either the little 45 or big 75 cc saw and now, after rowing)
> I am running a super puma with an NRS day frame, open oarlocks, oar rights, and 8.5 foot oars, either cataracts, or homemade ash/cedar ash/basswood (they have not been used yet)
> I started on oar-rights, and I have been using them as a crutch, but found after rowing a few canyon trips that I think I like feathering better, and I have a hunch that I will be cutting the tabs off of a pair of oar rights soon.
> I am currently using the Tyler twist
> ...





jerseyjeff said:


> After a lifetime of never playing tennis, I have been getting tennis elbow, and it sucks. I have full range of motion, and strength but tap on the outside of my left elbow, and I will go through the roof. It will flare up after a day of repeated use (a day of roofing, a day of milling with a 75 cc saw, a day of bucking wood with either the little 45 or big 75 cc saw and now, after rowing)
> I am running a super puma with an NRS day frame, open oarlocks, oar rights, and 8.5 foot oars, either cataracts, or homemade ash/cedar ash/basswood (they have not been used yet)
> I started on oar-rights, and I have been using them as a crutch, but found after rowing a few canyon trips that I think I like feathering better, and I have a hunch that I will be cutting the tabs off of a pair of oar rights soon.
> I am currently using the Tyler twist
> ...


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

jabbers1921 said:


> I don't know much about tennis elbow.... but don't cut your oar rights! I also have oar rights and also learned I prefer to feather. I just put them on the oars backwards so the blunt end works like an oar stop, without damaging the right itself.


And, that sir, is why I ask questions on the buzz before I do anything silly to my gear! I am flipping some oar rights tonight! Wow. I totally missed that solution!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

2tomcat2 said:


> Ultra sound and acupuncture are terrific adjuncts to PT, as well as the compression strap
> Interesting mention about gripping the handles too hard...question for the therapist about addressing this and stretches towards the positive?
> And unfortunately, roofing, milling, rowing are the repetitive motions that counter recoup and recovery....if at all possible, longer times for rest between these activities?
> Best of luck on your recovery


The very best advice !! I find Arnica Gel helps with ailing joints, and using a voodoo floss strap to help compress and release the muscles in your forearm and upper arm helps a bunch. 



https://smile.amazon.com/PRx-Performance-Original-Athletic-Compression/dp/B00UXN3FZQ/ref=sr_1_4?crid=1P5NNN1OP0SQS&dchild=1&keywords=voodoo+floss+band&qid=1620134042&sprefix=voodoo+floss%2Caps%2C221&sr=8-4


----------



## wdeutsch (Apr 27, 2020)

I'll add my voice to the idea that compression straps help a TON. It's well worth giving 'em a try. Cheap and effective. They've kept mine under control for a decade now.


----------



## jrice345 (Jan 11, 2011)

I fell off a ladder several years ago and landed mainly on my elbow. Nothing broken but I too have that very sensitive pain reaction. Barely graze a pillow and it feels like being stabbed with an ice pick. Ends up the left elbow has bursitis. It flairs up from time to time and not really much to do about it. Compression makes it worse. My .02.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

jrice345 said:


> I fell off a ladder several years ago and landed mainly on my elbow. Nothing broken but I too have that very sensitive pain reaction. Barely graze a pillow and it feels like being stabbed with an ice pick. Ends up the left elbow has bursitis. It flairs up from time to time and not really much to do about it. Compression makes it worse. My .02.


Bursitis may be happening in the elbow; perhaps nerve damage, since it is hypersensitive and compression aggravates?


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

I had to go with convertible oar rights because my wife can't feather. She says that hurts her elbows...me, an hour of rowing with oar rights down and my elbows are shot. Just finished a Grand last month and didn't have a single issue. It is being able to roll my wrists at the end of a forward stroke that saves my elbows.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Pins and clips?


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

I've never tried pins and clips. In fact I can't recall ever seeing them in person. The convertible oar rights are only like $5 more each and they flip from oar rights to open locks literally in seconds.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Pins and clips have been around for years!, Arguably a far superior oar system to open or locks, and certainly superior to oar rights!.. your oar is always in the correct orientation, you can't blow an oar out the top, and it's so easy on the hands because you don't actually have to grip the oar, you either push on it or pull on it and it's always in the perfect orientation...

There are two separate types, one, the NRS type which uses plastic pipe for the clip to seat on, and the one that DRE sells, where the thole pin has a stainless steel sleeve on it. I prefer the latter.


----------



## Dr.AndyDVM (Jul 28, 2014)

The Tyler Twist and flexbar cured mine. Gilman grips are so much better than oar rights. I put them on every oar I own after rowing one season on them.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

While I agree that anything is better than oar rights those grips feel way odd in my hands... Neat idea for sure, and some like em, my old meathooks don't like em..


----------



## James Ferro (Dec 26, 2007)

jerseyjeff said:


> After a lifetime of never playing tennis, I have been getting tennis elbow, and it sucks. I have full range of motion, and strength but tap on the outside of my left elbow, and I will go through the roof. It will flare up after a day of repeated use (a day of roofing, a day of milling with a 75 cc saw, a day of bucking wood with either the little 45 or big 75 cc saw and now, after rowing)
> I am running a super puma with an NRS day frame, open oarlocks, oar rights, and 8.5 foot oars, either cataracts, or homemade ash/cedar ash/basswood (they have not been used yet)
> I started on oar-rights, and I have been using them as a crutch, but found after rowing a few canyon trips that I think I like feathering better, and I have a hunch that I will be cutting the tabs off of a pair of oar rights soon.
> I am currently using the Tyler twist
> ...


Check out Arm Aid which is a device for doing elbow/forearm acupressure. This is an excellent tool. Helped me immensely.


----------



## co_biscuit (Feb 13, 2016)

I developed a painful case of tennis elbow from moving and packing a house. After a few months of chronic pain and various PT approaches, dry needling with electric stimulation fixed it after a few sessions. 



DoStep said:


> I had a case of nearly debilitating tendonitis in my right forearm, I found a PT/Chiro that used the Graston Technique, ten visits that incorporated ultrasound and one session of acupuncture (I have no idea of how that procedure impacted my healing but I guess it couldn't hurt) and I was completely healed with no relapse about ten years later. The technique espouses many of the principles of those in the video. I was able to get back to some of the arduous work I was doing before, but dang man, roofing has a finite lifespan, get out of that trade! Fix the issue and you'll be good on the oars again regardless of what grips/locks you use.


----------



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

I don't know anyone who missed oar rights after graduating from carlisles. I didn't mind the nubbys I used on grand, but rope and donut is preference and allows a few changes for my elbows and shoulders.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

co_biscuit said:


> I developed a painful case of tennis elbow from moving and packing a house. After a few months of chronic pain and various PT approaches, dry needling with electric stimulation fixed it after a few sessions.


Five years ago I would have laughed at the thought that someone has tennis elbow from moving.
Now my elbow hurts from moving trash bags full of ash and I'm intently reading this thread. Was the dry needling alternative medicine or did you get it prescribed by the PT?


----------



## GregO (Feb 21, 2021)

I feel for you! I've been dealing with it on my left arm now since October. Tyler twists and eccentric wrist flexion with light weights helped, but it's so easy to aggravate again. Tendons take a long time to heal, even more when you are 56 like me. I went the PRP route after not getting much relief after 3 months of rest and PT exercise based treatment. I took 2 PRP injections and after the initial flare up after them, I do think things improved. I'm about 90% better now (as measured by a grip strength test. Counterweighting my oars helped for me, as well as the oar rights. Drawback to PRP for me is no insurance coverage, and it isn't cheap.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

MT4Runner said:


> Five years ago I would have laughed at the thought that someone has tennis elbow from moving.
> Now my elbow hurts from moving trash bags full of ash and I'm intently reading this thread. Was the dry needling alternative medicine or did you get it prescribed by the PT?


At least in my neck of the woods, dry needling is done by the PT... right there on site.


----------



## eliananova (Aug 8, 2021)

Great!!!!
I don't know much about tennis shunter.... but don't cut your oar rights!

I also have oar rights and also learned I prefer to feather. I just put them on the oars backwards so the blunt end works like an oar stop, without damaging the right itself.


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

Same problem here. I got some relief by moving my oarlocks further apart, giving me more leverage with the oar, putting less stress on my joints.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

eliananova said:


> .... but don't cut your oar rights!


Umm....pray tell why not?
Cut oar rights allow one rower to run with the aid of an indexed stop, and another rower to flip the oars 180º and row unfeathered...without ever pulling out a screwdriver.
Probably the only other option with so much flexibility is the Convertible oar right...but if you already own standard oar rights, chop them instead of spending the additional $28 per oar on top of what you already spent on the originals.

Even Sawyer sells a "stubbed" oar right.














> I also have oar rights and also learned I prefer to feather. I just put them on the oars backwards so the blunt end works like an oar stop, without damaging the right itself.


You can't flip a standard oarlock and put it on a square top.
You also might have that tenon sticking up past the rope wrap and now you have a snag risk.

Nothing holy about the original oar right design, and it's not exactly "damage" to carve off 2" to make it more useful.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> Umm....pray tell why not?
> Cut oar rights allow one rower to run with the aid of an indexed stop, and another rower to flip the oars 180º and row unfeathered...without ever pulling out a screwdriver.
> Probably the only other option with so much flexibility is the Convertible oar right...but if you already own standard oar rights, chop them instead of spending the additional $28 per oar on top of what you already spent on the originals.
> 
> ...


Or just cut it the heck off of there and run open oars. Why you folks use all this aftermarket stuff to defeat the purpose of systems is beyond me. Oar rights? Why the hell not just put the superior or system on there, pins and clips and be done with it!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MNichols said:


> Or just cut it the heck off of there and run open oars. Why you folks use all this aftermarket stuff to defeat the purpose of systems is beyond me. Oar rights? Why the hell not just put the superior or system on there, pins and clips and be done with it!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> View attachment 69124


Yes sir, pins and clips all the way
I tried to insert an image, such as yours, but for some reason the site won't let me?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

You’re probably on double secret probation!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> You’re probably on double secret probation!


Lolol


----------

